# Treasure Island, FL Charter Recommendations



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey all! Just found out from the wife that we will be going down to Treasure Island, Florida at the end of April. I haven't been there before and I'm looking to see if anyone would have any personal recommendations on a charter for a day of fishing. I've started the research via the internet but was hoping someone out there had some additional insight they would be willing to share. Thanks!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Are you looking for a party charter? John's Pass has charters that I have used. I did an all day party trip that was a blast last time down. Everything included for a reasonable price. The rods are like broomsticks though. You bring your own gear you will do better.


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Kingfisher...this will be the first trip in a long, long time and I'm looking to spoil myself on this limited opportunity. My plan is to do a private charter and was just looking to see if anyone had any personal recommendations.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

emrducks said:


> Thanks Kingfisher...this will be the first trip in a long, long time and I'm looking to spoil myself on this limited opportunity. My plan is to do a private charter and was just looking to see if anyone had any personal recommendations.


I saw some private charters in Johns pass. Just a short walk from Treasure Island. Google John's pass and I bet you can find some names and ask about specific charters that way.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you know what type of charter you want to do - inshore, nearshore, or offshore?

If you're looking for an offshore charter, this guy comes highly recommended by numerous people Offshore Fishing Charters, Madeira Beach, FL | Fintastic Fishing. I've never used him but it's not for lack of trying, it just hasn't worked out.

I have used this guy numerous times for nearshore/offshore and no complaints. Tampa Bay fishing charters | Offshore and inshore sportsfishing charters | St. Petersburg Florida


----------



## emrducks (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Radar420!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

TNT Freedom Fishing Charters – Siesta Key FL- Fishing Charters- Sarasota-Fishing- Inshore Fishing



This guy comes highly recommended... He's a friend of a friend. Veteran owned and operated.
I'll be fishing with them the first week of April. They are out of Siesta Key.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

I’ll try and find the guy we used. We spot and stalked in the mangroves for red fish. Had a great time.


----------

